# Had to post this pic....



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought it was too funny the way it looks like Summer is just kicked back and gazing out the window. Note the orange legs/paws....the medicine that I have to put on her itchy spots turns her fur orange!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute! She's day dreaming!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

she looks like she's ready to order dinner.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Twinkle, twinkle, little star
How I wonder where you are? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think she is day dreaming about visiting SC where she can have fun turning her paws orange!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Life's a breeze...*

Sweet photo!

By the way, is the medicine for itchy paws? Does it work?


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda, yes it is for itchy legs/paws (or any area on the skin that itches them). I got it from the vet....it is called "Relief" Pramoxine HCl spray with colloidal oatmeal and omega-6 fatty acids. It does help quite a bit! It is made by DVM Pharmaceuticals, Inc


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great photo. If ever there was a wistful look . . .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic! Another one for the calendar.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhh...the lazy days of summer...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's a sweet photo! I wouldn't have noticed the orange on my own - some creams have a hint of apricot on them


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweet photo!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a cute picture! She really looks like she's daydreaming.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Such a cute picture!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Darling. Wish I had such a beautiful window seat.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great picture ..? is the grass really greener over there Mom !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great picture, she really looks like she is day dreaming.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's a bird....it's a plane...no, it's Superdog !!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awwww, she looks so contemplative.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I love all of your descriptions, but it's probably more like "hmmm...where is that darn rabbit at??" hehehe


----------

